
Remote execution vulnerability in IE and Edge - paulddraper
https://technet.microsoft.com/library/security/ms16-129
======
ocdtrekkie
EDIT: Report is exactly a month to the day old, this was patched a while ago.

Time to push buttons on the ol' WSUS server. Thanks for the heads up.

